# The Doors



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Who else is a fan of this psychedelic rock band? Other than Pink Floyd, The Doors are among one of my favorite bands. Their song "The End" is a great example of their amazing work, using thick emotion and original riffs and psychedelic sounds.






Anyone else a fan?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, they were a good band. Their debut album and LA Woman are their best in my opinion, but the others are fine too. The Soft Parade was the only studio album with Morrison that was kinda weak.


----------



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

I like their first album, especially "Light my fire". Very psychedelic!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it was the incongruity of Morrison singing once in a while like Frank Sinatra -- well he did! Just close your eyes and listen -- that gives their music that very surreal quality. Not that I think Sinatra was remotely surreal, or nearly as interesting.

My favorites - 

People are Strange
When the Music's Over

and of course, The Celebration of the Lizard.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

xJuanx said:


> I like their first album, especially "Light my fire".


Their first album is their most consistent, but there's great stuff shot all the way through -- you just need to be patient for it. I used to be.


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Their first and final albums were my favorite when I had all their records. Those in between I thought were spotty and didn't get much play time.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

Break On Through (To The Other Side) was probably my first favorite rock song at age 7 and I still love it today.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I discovered the Doors quite late in my life, at age 20-21, after the Beatles, Stones, Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Hendrix, Joplin, Jefferson Airplane etc. It's been almost 10 years and I still listen to the Doors with the same enthusiasm and interest. Plus, I am still in the process of studying all of Manzarek's solos.


----------



## motpasm23 (May 30, 2009)

For some reason the Doors are a very polarizing band. I love them, but many of my friends cringe when I put them on. Celebration of the Lizard, the Crystal Ship, Hyacinth House, the list goes on. So many great pieces.


----------

